# 2-25-11



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Well another 7-10 inches fell nice and wet too.


----------



## KMBertog (Sep 9, 2010)

is that loader yours or did you just grab a pic along the way?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Grabbed a pix.


----------



## Cmbrsum (Oct 2, 2008)

I never thought that I would be jealous of New York, But Damn GV Send me some of your snow. The 5" we were expecting today whizzed right by us again.


----------



## cod8825 (Feb 8, 2007)

Grandview isn't Lancester affected by the lake snow effect?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

cod8825;1253703 said:


> Grandview isn't Lancester affected by the lake snow effect?


This year a lot. But yes were in the path of it.


----------



## maverjohn (Jul 23, 2008)

Enjoy the snow when you can, I haven't plowed in almost 4 weeks, all the storms are going south of use lately.


----------



## Drew2010 (Jan 26, 2008)

Im jealous. We were supposed to get 3 to 6 inches. woke up to a 1/2 inch.... WTF. Just enough to make the roads a mess n get covered with salt. then it warmed up to 50 and melted off. Now its snowing again.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Probably the only thing nice and wet you've seen in a while.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

How did you make out Grandview? We ended up with about a foot of wet, slippery, heavy crap. It started about 4am and didn't stop until around 3 ish. Our streets just got plowed last night around 3am. I only saw 3 township trucks out all day and the idiots drove into one of our lots while we were plowing and dropped their loads right in the entrances leaving about six inches of snow about 30ft long.....thanks. Was in a loader from 7am till' 5pm on the same lot!


----------



## Mysticlandscape (Jan 19, 2006)

JD Dave;1254015 said:


> Probably the only thing nice and wet you've seen in a while.


:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

JD Dave;1254015 said:


> Probably the only thing nice and wet you've seen in a while.


Reading my wife's facebook again?


----------



## cdahl1177 (Jan 17, 2011)

here are a few pics of my buddy plowing the 7" we got on 2-25-11


----------



## CGM Inc. (Dec 15, 2008)

looks like some heavy snow!
Glad you kept it down south


----------



## Dstosh (Dec 30, 2003)

Didnt really accumulate much till about 8am...No one could understand why there properties werent plowed right that instant. Seemed like it really came down from 8-11am.

We probably ended up with about 8-10 in the northtowns


----------



## cdahl1177 (Jan 17, 2011)

it wasn't that wet when it fell but the longer it sat the wetter it got.


----------



## JTVLandscaping (Jan 1, 2010)

JD Dave;1254015 said:


> Probably the only thing nice and wet you've seen in a while.


Come on man...that hits close to home. Always in the doghouse for spending too much time out playing in the snow.


----------

